
The 50-year Gartner Hype Cycle for Smalltalk - jacksonoz
https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-50-year-gartner-hype-cycle-for-smalltalk-da03030d3595
======
jacksonoz
This must be the longest hype cycle in human history!

